# Log length firewood in CT



## jeremyweber (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Im looking for log length delivery of firewood in Connecticut. Does anyone know of a good source? I've never bought log length before, are there any particulars I should be aware of? Would appreciate the input.

Thanks

J


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 12, 2009)

Look in craigslist. If you have atruck it wont be hard. A few years ago my freind offerd me 30 cords in length but i didint need it. He couldnt get rid of it.


----------



## jeremyweber (Sep 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, my truck is more suited for the little bags of wood you pick up at the convenience store and not log length...


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ill keep my eyes out for you. 
how many cords you need?


----------



## jeremyweber (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I think we will probably burn 10+ this year, but I dont know if I want to cut and split that much myself. We put in an outdoor wood furnace last December so a lot of this stuff is new to me. Depends on the cost too, dont know if I can afford all the wood at once. I'd appreciate any info you could come up with.

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Sep 12, 2009)

There is a guy in Harwinton (just outside of Torrington area) that sells log length. Last year his price was $600 for 8-9 cord delivered if I remember correctly. I knew of four people who bought from him and they were all happy.

I'm not real sure how far he travels though. His name is Luke Tardiff (he has a VERY strong French Canadian accent and is hard to understand!) His number is 860-485-0693. You have a better shot of communicating if you get his wife on the phone! 

Let me know how you make out if you call him.


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 12, 2009)

10+ cord thats alot of friggin wood! is that the norm for a outdoor furnace?


----------



## A. Stanton (Sep 12, 2009)

We have a free weekly newspaper that prints classifies. You can go on the net and check their listings. Go to ReminderNews.com.
Good Luck


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 12, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> 10+ cord thats alot of friggin wood! is that the norm for a outdoor furnace?



They burn a good amount. I burn 3 or more cords in my wood stove. 
I can cut, split and stack 2 cords in a day with me and somone else. 5 days = 10 days = a lot of heat!


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Sep 12, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> 10+ cord thats alot of friggin wood! is that the norm for a outdoor furnace?



It all depends on what your heating. They do burn a LOT more then a modern wood stove in the house though. I burned about 4 cord in my stove last year heating a 1100sq ft house.


----------



## jeremyweber (Sep 13, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> 10+ cord thats alot of friggin wood! is that the norm for a outdoor furnace?



Not sure, but considering that 1 cord is roughly equal to 100 gallons of oil and the furnace heats our whole home ( 2800 sqf, colonial ) and hot water it seems about right. And the fact that my wife tends towards the tropical end of the thermostat...


----------



## jeremyweber (Sep 13, 2009)

Valkyrie Rider said:


> There is a guy in Harwinton (just outside of Torrington area) that sells log length. Last year his price was $600 for 8-9 cord delivered if I remember correctly. I knew of four people who bought from him and they were all happy.
> 
> I'm not real sure how far he travels though. His name is Luke Tardiff (he has a VERY strong French Canadian accent and is hard to understand!) His number is 860-485-0693. You have a better shot of communicating if you get his wife on the phone!
> 
> Let me know how you make out if you call him.



Will call... I am interested in what I am getting into and any information you could provide would be great. How long are the logs generally? How many logs in a cord? Is it typically seasoned?


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Sep 13, 2009)

jeremyweber said:


> Will call... I am interested in what I am getting into and any information you could provide would be great. How long are the logs generally? How many logs in a cord? Is it typically seasoned?



It seems to vary. Some years the logs have been sitting, other times they are green, usually in the 8-16" diameter range. When my neighor got them they were like 30-40' long. He clears land and sells off the logs in length, he also does firewood all prepared I think. Price also varies year to year and what he has. If it is green he will tell you. Last year a friend bought a load he said was green, but after sitting two months, he used it (although i doubt it was REALLY seasoned like it should have been).

Let me know what he says when you call. Sometimes he doesn't even have wood.


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 13, 2009)

Valkyrie Rider said:


> It all depends on what your heating. They do burn a LOT more then a modern wood stove in the house though. I burned about 4 cord in my stove last year heating a 1100sq ft house.



my house is a bit over 1200 sqft. if i just heat with the insert than i can do it in almost 4 cord. i got a better idea of how the shenandoah works now. last year was my first year with it. im guessing this year with using a combination of both stoves im gonna be in at around 6 cord. hoping to be a little less. the shenandoah uses more wood but i like it in the dead of winter. it will get an all night burn for the weekend nights. it also heats the entire cellar aswell and the upstairs perfectly. so to me thats worth the extra wood to have a nice warm cellar and heated floors.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 13, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> my house is a bit over 1200 sqft. if i just heat with the insert than i can do it in almost 4 cord. i got a better idea of how the shenandoah works now. last year was my first year with it. im guessing this year with using a combination of both stoves im gonna be in at around 6 cord. hoping to be a little less. the shenandoah uses more wood but i like it in the dead of winter. it will get an all night burn for the weekend nights. it also heats the entire cellar aswell and the upstairs perfectly. so to me thats worth the extra wood to have a nice warm cellar and heated floors.



My OWB runs about 5 to 6 cord for a house under 2k sq ft. I have a short run, and full southern exposure.


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 13, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## conrad (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Jeremy, I also live in Oxford, small world. I got a truck load of log length wood delivered about 3 years ago. Mostly red oak, 12" - 18" diameter maybe 20'-25' long. I ended up with about 8-9 cords when done. He was from Southbury, but I can't remember his name at the moment. I paid $600 for the truckload and still have about a cord left.


----------



## BigPITA (Sep 14, 2009)

Some great info here for CT folks... appreciate it!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 14, 2009)

Article on Connecticut timber industry from today's Courant:

http://www.courant.com/business/hc-ctforests.artsep14,0,471615.story

Not sure if the market downturn hurts or helps people looking for log-length deliveries -- can't have as many culls & tree tops if you're not out cutting timber. Then again, folks who normally cut timber might be hungry enough to put more effort into selling what they do get.


----------



## woodbooga (Sep 14, 2009)

I know the outdoor wood boiler folks can burn pretty much anything green or seasoned. Is that true of most outdoor furnaces, too?

Most any species in log length is going to be far from seasoned if it's just being cut and split now. I just cut up some red oak treetops left from a logging operation 3 years ago that are mostly as wet as they were when felled. And had nearly as much of that oak whiff, too.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 14, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> oak whiff



Perfume to my nose... LOL

I cut some red oak yesterday that has been down a good while and it was sopping wet. Will probably get burnt in winter '11-'12.

Ian


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 14, 2009)

BigPITA said:


> Some great info here for CT folks... appreciate it!



:agree2:


----------



## CTsplitter (Sep 14, 2009)

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/grd/1372280234.html


----------



## BigPITA (Sep 15, 2009)

CTsplitter said:


> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/grd/1372280234.html



I saw this and called the guy... he says it's mostly maple, but didn't say what kind of maple. Being new, I don't think I've come across any maple yet... checked out the 'good info' sticky and it says that the various types of maple suck to split. I'm wondering if it's all stringy and a big PITA to split and whether or not it's worth the cost when there's 'free' stuff to get out there (though for me, not at this quantity at one time).


----------



## woodbooga (Sep 15, 2009)

BigPITA said:


> I saw this and called the guy... he says it's mostly maple, but didn't say what kind of maple. Being new, I don't think I've come across any maple yet... checked out the 'good info' sticky and it says that the various types of maple suck to split. I'm wondering if it's all stringy and a big PITA to split and whether or not it's worth the cost when there's 'free' stuff to get out there (though for me, not at this quantity at one time).



IMO, with maple, you get what you work for.

Silver maple is so-so to burn, but almost bucks itself if you look at it cross while holding a chainsaw at idle. 

On the other end of the spectrum is sugar maple. They call it rock maple for a reason! This weekend, I ripped up all the rounds that defied the maul. More than a few sugar rounds in there. But it burns as good as oak, IMO.

(As an aside, the byproduct of making noodles is fun and a cussing by the wife - in that order. My 4.5 y.o. boy had the best time playing trucks in the noodle pile. He calls them doodles and piles them on his head and rolls in them like a freshly-raked mound of leaves. The cussing comes later, after being called in for supper. Doodles seem to have super magnetic powers outside - which wear off the moment you set foot indoors.)


----------



## BigPITA (Sep 15, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> IMO, with maple, you get what you work for.
> 
> Silver maple is so-so to burn, but almost bucks itself if you look at it cross while holding a chainsaw at idle.
> 
> ...



Thanks Woodbooga! I might give it a try with one load and see how it goes. While I've found 'free' wood, at times I'm driving an hour or so to get a load, drive back to unload, then head out to another location for a load that's usually 45-60 minutes away, and that's how it has been for me. To have 7-8 cords delivered to the house at ~$70/cord (presuming only 7 cords) starts tempting me. With the horrible mpg on the truck, I'm probably not spending $70/cord in gas to get to and fro the locations, but it's prolly a good chunk of that amount. Based on this, seems like it's worth rolling the dice once. Worst case scenario seems to be a lesson learned.


----------



## woodbooga (Sep 15, 2009)

BigPITA said:


> Thanks Woodbooga! I might give it a try with one load and see how it goes. While I've found 'free' wood, at times I'm driving an hour or so to get a load, drive back to unload, then head out to another location for a load that's usually 45-60 minutes away, and that's how it has been for me. To have 7-8 cords delivered to the house at ~$70/cord (presuming only 7 cords) starts tempting me. With the horrible mpg on the truck, I'm probably not spending $70/cord in gas to get to and fro the locations, but it's prolly a good chunk of that amount. Based on this, seems like it's worth rolling the dice once. Worst case scenario seems to be a lesson learned.



I've been lucky of late. All my firewood's from within maybe 5 miles of home.

LAst year I did a few "firewood excursions" traveling up to 40 mi. one way. But I bundled those schrounge trips with vists to friends and relatives in the general area I was headed. Folks I might not otherwise see or go out of my way for.


----------



## BigPITA (Sep 15, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> IMO, with maple, you get what you work for.
> 
> Silver maple is so-so to burn, but almost bucks itself if you look at it cross while holding a chainsaw at idle.
> 
> ...



Forgot to ask... why the noodling vs. using a splitter? Saw you mentioned a maul... but seem to recall from other threads that you have a splitter.


----------



## woodbooga (Sep 15, 2009)

BigPITA said:


> Forgot to ask... why the noodling vs. using a splitter? Saw you mentioned a maul... but seem to recall from other threads that you have a splitter.



I don't think I'm too powerful on the brute force side of things, but there's not much I can't bust up with a 6 or 8lb maul with a few well-placed whacks. That, and I really enjoy swinging a maul. (I'm not a boxer, but I used to enjoy working with a speedbag for probably the same reason. Some people meditate or do yoga. Swinging a maul is my yoga  ).

Owning a splitter would be neat, but for the odd round that won't split, halving or quartering with a $100 chainsaw is just more economical.


----------

